
What happened to Apple design? - axg
http://www.theverge.com/2015/12/8/9872746/apple-bad-hardware-design-iphone-case-pencil-magic-mouse
======
forgottenpass
"Fuck you, you'll buy it anyway" is what happened.

Nobody that has to worry about competition from the Logitech MX decides to put
the charging port of a wireless mouse on the bottom.

------
DerekL
Ugh, this complaint again:

> Similar to the goofy way you must insert Apple's Pencil into the bottom of
> the iPad Pro, Apple asks Magic Mouse 2 users to flip the device on its back
> like a beetle with its legs in the air and plug in the cable. You cannot use
> the mouse this way, naturally, and it seems a strange choice considering
> wired mice have had cables running from their front ends for decades.

I'm sure that this is deliberate. Apple does not want you to use the mouse
while it is charging. If the charging cable attached to the top like a wired
mouse, then Apple would have to make the cable and port more rugged and do
lots of testing to make sure that constant plugged-in use didn't break it. You
only have to charge it a few minutes a day, or overnight once a month, so it's
not a real inconvenience.

If you want to use the mouse while plugged in, just go buy a wired mouse.

~~~
rawTruthHurts
From the article, I'd say the point is "Apple used to pride itself on avoiding
these kind of design compromises"

